# Where to suffer?



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Can you believe this weather we're having? Went out today to Sonoma, did Cavedale over and down to Oakville, turned around and came back up Oakville Grade, then Mt. Veeder and back through Carneros. 51 miles, 5000' climbing, barely any cars on the climbs, just the way I like it. So where do you guys go in the Bay Area for other challenging rides like this?

btw, as I was crawling back up Oakville, a small rider in full Gerolsteiner kit on a black Specialized waved at my delirious ass as he flew down the hill. Took me until my heart rate dropped under 180 before I realized that it was probably Leipheimer.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

peterpen said:


> Can you believe this weather we're having? Went out today to Sonoma, did Cavedale over and down to Oakville, turned around and came back up Oakville Grade, then Mt. Veeder and back through Carneros. 51 miles, 5000' climbing, barely any cars on the climbs, just the way I like it. So where do you guys go in the Bay Area for other challenging rides like this?
> 
> btw, as I was crawling back up Oakville, a small rider in full Gerolsteiner kit on a black Specialized waved at my delirious ass as he flew down the hill. Took me until my heart rate dropped under 180 before I realized that it was probably Leipheimer.


Cool story. Saw a guy in Fassa Bortolo driving rural Yolo County today, but I could tell immediately he wasn't a pro.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*up down up down*

I live in Berkeley; when I want to do lots of hills here's one route I take-

Up Euclid to Grizzley Peak Rd and onward south, past the park to Skyline. 
Skyline to Redwood road, over Pinehurst to Moraga, then to Lafayette. 
Up Reliez Valley Rd, on past the Pig Farm to Bear Creek Rd., over the Bears back up Wildcat Canyon Rd., through the park & back to Berkeley. 

That's not a lot of long grades, but includes some pretty steep sections (for me). About 4000 ft. and ~45 miles.




OK, I confess I've only done that whole route twice....


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Geysers loop is one of my favorites....*

great scenery, very light traffic (in the hills at least)

the route (from srcc.com)...

This 50-mile loop (3500' of climb) is very remote, with no services and very challenging terrain. Fit, experienced riders only. Begin in the town of Geyserville (just off Hwy 101) and head north on Geyserville Ave, which becomes Asti Rd. On the outskirts of the town of Cloverdale, turn R on Crocker. (You may wish to detour into Cloverdale for food and water... there won't be another chance.) From Crocker, bend L on River and R on Geysers Rd. Follow the deep gorge of Big Sulfur Creek up and down (mostly up). The climb is easy for the first few miles, but just after a hard R near the old Geysers Resort (not open to the public), it ramps up steeply for 1.5 miles to the top of the ridge...well in excess of 10%. The road then bumps along the ridgeline for a few miles before one of the wildest descents anywhere. After the first section of descent, there is one more climb and then several miles of smooth, fast downhill back to Alexander Valley. Turn R on Hwy 128 and follow it back to Geyserville.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

ukiahb said:


> great scenery, very light traffic (in the hills at least)
> 
> the route (from srcc.com)...
> 
> This 50-mile loop (3500' of climb) is very remote, with no services and very challenging terrain. Fit, experienced riders only. Begin in the town of Geyserville (just off Hwy 101) and head north on Geyserville Ave, which becomes Asti Rd. On the outskirts of the town of Cloverdale, turn R on Crocker. (You may wish to detour into Cloverdale for food and water... there won't be another chance.) From Crocker, bend L on River and R on Geysers Rd. Follow the deep gorge of Big Sulfur Creek up and down (mostly up). The climb is easy for the first few miles, but just after a hard R near the old Geysers Resort (not open to the public), it ramps up steeply for 1.5 miles to the top of the ridge...well in excess of 10%. The road then bumps along the ridgeline for a few miles before one of the wildest descents anywhere. After the first section of descent, there is one more climb and then several miles of smooth, fast downhill back to Alexander Valley. Turn R on Hwy 128 and follow it back to Geyserville.


From your screen name, I'm guessing you're up in Ukiah. Any suggestions about rides near Booneville? It's one of my favorite places...or Willits? Went to scout camp in the hills east of town for six years...

Thanks


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Thanks!*

That sounds cool. I know there's plenty of hills in the East Bay just haven't gotten over there. There's a SRCC club ride called the Nifty 10-50 (10,000 feet of climbing in 50 miles) that starts in Berkeley, so y'all gotta have some steeps!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tam Fan!*

Mt Tam offers great vistas and climbing. Two usual routes I do:
Start in Fairfax, Bolinas Fairfax Rd. to Ridgecrest to Rock Springs (East Peak optional). Down Panaramic Hwy to Mill Valley and return via Camino Alto. Around 35 miles and a whole lot of climing.
Other route is to descend into Stinson Beach from Pantol, ride up the coast to Bolinas and climb back to Fairfax on Bolinas Fairfax Rd. Excellent climbing route that gives you 3,800 feet and some great coffee at the end. Very little traffic on these roads as well.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Funny you mention Tam now - tomorrow I'll be doing a loop that includes Tam:
Start from home in Petaluma
Out Pt. Reyes - Petaluma Rd. to Olema
Down Hwy 1 to Bolinas (awesome descent just before BoBo)
Over Bolinas Fairfax Road to Fairfax
Sir Francis Drake to Nicasio Valley Rd
back on Pt. Reyes - Petaluma Rd.

70 miles, 5900' ascent. The last time I did it (November) I was 20+ lbs. heavier so I'm actually looking forward to it.  Just hope it doesn't rain the whole way - that descent down to Alpine Dam can be pretty slick.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

have you ever done this backward (the way the Terrible Two goes)? Last time I did the Geysers (Xmas) I saw some guys going up the opposite way and they looked really unhappy. I had a blast - kinda windy, but crystal clear. I could actually see the ocean at one point.
and since you're up north, have you ever done Stewarts Pt. - Skaggs Springs?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Right on!! Might be a heavy day of rain so watch the decent to Alpine. I hate that stretch (coming down that it...). I've been riding those rodes for 20 years now and never get tired of them. Last Friday I did Paradise Dr with a buddy, then did BoFax to the East Peak, Stinson and then the return. By the time I hit the last climb above the golf course, I was wrecked. An 80 mile day with several thousand feet. Are you Pete from Petaluma? Did I meet you on the Tam Double last summer?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Usually go by Peter, but am from Petaluma. Didn't do the Double, but did design the route for the Holstein Hundred (and ride it of course.) Sent everyone up Bay Hill and then Coleman Valley from Bodega Bay, then Marshall Wall, too. heheh, some people were pissed! 
I grew up in Mill Valley so I know the mountain pretty well, although much better going down the hills, since I only skateboarded when I was a kid. That descent to Stinson is pretty fun at midnight on a full moon!
We're pretty lucky to live where we do.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

True. These are some great roads. I'm a native of San Anselmo (and still live here...) and would find it hard to move away.

Did Coleman last summer for the first time in 20 years during the Tam Double. It was the toughest part of the ride, especially since you hit it at 120 miles. Spring Hill was fun (typical pothole weave as only Sonoma County can do...) and Marshall is one of my favorites (65 miles round trip from my house).

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*A few others...*

if you haven't done them yet, you have to ride over King Ridge, Ft. Ross, Myers Grade, etc. All those roads north of Cazadero are not to be missed. Trinity Grade from Glen Ellen to Yountville(?) is a good one (works good if you go up Cavedale and come down Trinity - better pavement on Trinity for the descent). If you liked the Oakville Grade, then a little further north is Spring Mountain. It goes from St. Helena over to Santa Rosa - eventually connects with Calistoga Road. It goes for approximately four miles at something like 10%. Unfortunately, as is the case with Marin County, the road surface is much better on the Napa county side, so you might prefer to do your climb in Sonoma, then descend in Napa. Sweetwater Springs (out near Guerneville) is another nice climb - not huge, but nice. There are also some climbs on the other side of Napa Valley - Ink Grade, Howell Mountain, Butts Canyon - that are recommended, but i haven't done them yet.

I did that Holstein ride in '03. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

YES!! King Ridge was used in the Coors Classic years ago and my Sunday group rides it once a year followed by a good dinner in Occidental with the families. The climbs are brutal and the view from the top is amazing. Thanks for reminding me, it's time to plan this year's ride.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> YES!! King Ridge was used in the Coors Classic years ago and my Sunday group rides it once a year followed by a good dinner in Occidental with the families. The climbs are brutal and the view from the top is amazing. Thanks for reminding me, it's time to plan this year's ride.


Agreed...of the roads I've done in these parts, King Ridge is my favorite... beautiful and beastial. 

I often ride to Occidental on a training loop. Love that town... great pastries at the Union Hotel. 

Thanks for listing your routes around Mt Tam. Twice I've gone up and then back down on Fairfax-Bolinas Road to Ridgecrest to the top - one of my favorite rides in the North Bay, but haven't tried any of the other routes yet. Those will definitely go on my ride list for this year...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Occidental is a cool little spot. And the descent down to it from Coleman Valley and then from it on Bohemian going toward Freestone is a blast! What loop do you do that takes you ot there.

FYI, I discovered on my Bolinas Fairfax loop the other day that the deli in Olema is closed for renovations for about a month. Was bummed, b/c I usually re-water there before heading down the coast but I just hit up the B&B next door.

And I agree completely on King Ridge - pretty spectacular. Where do you get water on that ride? I've only done it in the summer and just took a Camelback but I hate climbing with the damn thing.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Freestone. Nothing beats the Wild Flower Bakery. We drive up there every few months and drop about $30 of bread. Watching them hand mix the sticky bun is like watching porn.

Either of you can PM me anytime you want to ride BoFax on a Sunday morning. The loop through Mill Valley and back is 35 miles from my place and leaves time for coffee at the end. 

Peter, did you beat the rain on Thursday?


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

peterpen said:


> Occidental is a cool little spot. And the descent down to it from Coleman Valley and then from it on Bohemian going toward Freestone is a blast! What loop do you do that takes you ot there.
> 
> FYI, I discovered on my Bolinas Fairfax loop the other day that the deli in Olema is closed for renovations for about a month. Was bummed, b/c I usually re-water there before heading down the coast but I just hit up the B&B next door.
> 
> And I agree completely on King Ridge - pretty spectacular. Where do you get water on that ride? I've only done it in the summer and just took a Camelback but I hate climbing with the damn thing.


Since i live in west Santa Rosa, I take a variety of routes, but my favorite is to take the Joe Rodota / West County Community trail (I think that's what it's called), from SR to Sebastopol, then north to Graton. Green Valley to Thomas to Harrison Grade (nice climbing on HG). That pretty much takes you to Occidental. Depending on time I eaither go out Coleman Valley, or make a loop out Bittner to Joy, then back on Coleman Valley. If there's more time, Coleman Valley to Hwy 1 south to Bay Hill, then Bodega Hwy to Joy Road (another good climb). I like coming down Bohemian Hwy into Freestone, but generally don't climb it since there's a lot of traffic and too many blind corners - besides, as you mentioned, it's a great descent. Last week I took the Sebastopol, Graton, Occidental, Freestone route to Valley Ford, then south on Valley Ford - Franklin School Road (another very good climb) into Tomales (which, of course, has one of the greatest bakeries around). I usually come back to Sebastopol and SR on Bloomfield Road.

As far as water on King Ridge, there is the Ft. Ross Elementary School which I'm fairly certain is on Seaview (either Seaview or Hauser Bridge). I've done the route counterclockwise, and Seaview comes after Hauser Bridge (i.e. King Ridge to hauser Bridge to Seaview to Fort Ross then Myers Grade). 

Maybe we can hook up for a ride one of these days. I'll be back east for two weeks in March, but I'm not working now, so when it's not raining I usually get one longer - 3+/- hour - ride in per week. These days my speeds are averaging 17-17.5, and I definitely have off-season climbing legs and lungs, but I'd like to hook up with some other riders in the area... Brian


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Ach, I stayed dry all the way to Bo-Fax and Ridgecrest and then it started to p!ss down on me - just in time for that slippery descent. Super cold (b/c I was sweating like a pig by then) and lots of rocks and mud in the corners. Great way to break in my new Record brakes, tho.' And the storm was blowing from the southeast, so I flew around Nicasio Reservoir and back to 'Luma. Gotta love picking up a tailwind at mile 50!

Will have to pass on the Sunday ride - that's the one day I don't ride unless it's a race. Have to hang with the fam sometime!


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> Freestone. Nothing beats the Wild Flower Bakery. We drive up there every few months and drop about $30 of bread. Watching them hand mix the sticky bun is like watching porn.
> 
> Either of you can PM me anytime you want to ride BoFax on a Sunday morning. The loop through Mill Valley and back is 35 miles from my place and leaves time for coffee at the end.
> 
> Peter, did you beat the rain on Thursday?


Sorry Fogdweller, took me two days to realize why I couldn't respond to this message... that's when i remembered that the last time I was in WFB the lasses were up front and there was a dude in the back mixing the dough... you can see where i'm going here... ah well, there is something about those bakery girls though.. kinda remind me of the farmer's daughter... there's something about those aprons... 

Will definitely take you up on the Sunday morning ride... probably sometime in April.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

bc165 said:


> Will definitely take you up on the Sunday morning ride... probably sometime in April.


Right on. I look forward to it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

peterpen said:


> btw, as I was crawling back up Oakville, a small rider in full Gerolsteiner kit on a black Specialized waved at my delirious ass as he flew down the hill. Took me until my heart rate dropped under 180 before I realized that it was probably Leipheimer.



I actually had a conversation with Levi at Interbike. It went something like this...

fc


----------

